# No more Jacks...



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

The last three times I've gone out looking for jacks I've gotten skunked. The first two outings were in very remote areas that were perfect jackrabbit territory. The third, I hit everybody's spot, out near vernon/faust. Seems to me like we're having one of the worst rabbit years I can remember. Anyone know for sure what part of the seven year cycle we're in?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I predict one more year for that area. Several years ago it seemed loaded.

They were running everywhere way down south on the turkey hunt though..


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple of years ago the forum members got together south of Tooele and didn't find a thing. The very few that did pop up was so far out you needed a ICBM to get close. It's been way down for years.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

The south suckssssss.... I used to head that way. Nothing waste of time. I go north now and there is not a single time I go out and not kill wasclly wabbits.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

drsx said:


> The south suckssssss.... I used to head that way. Nothing waste of time. I go north now and there is not a single time I go out and not kill wasclly wabbits.


Whereabout up north?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Al Hansen said:


> A couple of years ago the forum members got together south of Tooele and didn't find a thing. The very few that did pop up was so far out you needed a ICBM to get close. It's been way down for years.


This is kind of what I was thinking. It almost seemed like they were there, But they were just very educated. There was rabbit sign all over the place, but in over four hours we didn't see a single one. Not even at ICBM range...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im glad this wasnt a "where can I find jackrabbits?" thread. Seems they come up so often that you cant keep up.

I am inclined to agree with sawsman in the thought that it should be heading toward the inline of the cycle. However, in my eyes it is hard to even think that the cycle can apply to areas that are hit so hard like the Vernon area. Im not saying it isnt going to recover, but I speculate that areas like that will have a longer recovery period due to the amount of traffic the area experiences.

The last few times I have been bunny bustin down South have been much better than I have experienced up north in years. Hopefully things improve in the West Desert though...

A couple of years back myself and a few members of the forum got together for a bunny shoot (is this what you are talking about Al since we invited you?) and we went out near the Pony Express road to do some sage brush kicking and I had been out a week or two earlier to see if it would be any good and saw several jacks. But by the time the 5 or 6 of us made it out, we only saw 3 or 4 jacks and they all knew to run a looooong ways out of shotgun range. So we ended up going up a nearby canyon and shooting clay pigeons and roasting hotdogs.

They really are fickle little creatures out there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The rabbits, like the deer are in the *greens* right now. you'll find them around new hay fields and in faming areas where the crops are just sprouting. Plus this time of year they're denned up rearing their young so you wont see many out and about. I was out and about this last weekend and every Jack I saw was within 100 yards of an alfalfa field.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The rabbits, like the deer are in the *greens* right now. you'll find them around new hay fields and in faming areas where the crops are just sprouting. Plus this time of year they're denned up rearing their young so you wont see many out and about. I was out and about this last weekend and every Jack I saw was within 100 yards of an alfalfa field.


Yeah the first two times I went out I hit areas full of new grass sprouting. There aren't alfalfa farms anywhere close by. But out in Vernon I saw somewhere around 20 fresh rabbit holes in less than a few miles, I figured they all might be down there with their young. I also saw about 10 fresh yote dens in a couple different washes. That made me mad, cause that means there are still a ton of them, they're just super educated.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Im glad this wasnt a "where can I find jackrabbits?" thread. Seems they come up so often that you cant keep up.
> 
> I am inclined to agree with sawsman in the thought that it should be heading toward the inline of the cycle. However, in my eyes it is hard to even think that the cycle can apply to areas that are hit so hard like the Vernon area. Im not saying it isnt going to recover, but I speculate that areas like that will have a longer recovery period due to the amount of traffic the area experiences.
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My parents just pulled this little guy out of their rain spoute in St George yesterday.

Someone is a wimp and had to use gloves for fear of a tiny bunny :roll:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Someone is a wimp and had to use gloves for fear of a tiny bunny :roll:


But it's got fangs!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's just a little brown rabbit but it's got *big pointy teeth!*


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Just look at what it did to those gloves!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

A little more duct tape and he will get his moneys worth out of them gloves.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a Zombie Rabbit.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

...weird you guys mentioned that. My mom just sent another picture and said my step dad was in the hospital


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the jacks are adapting to the pressure. The area I go, usually only after a fresh snowfall, has tracks everywhere, but you are lucky if you see a half dozen. Unless there is one jack on crack that can run the speed of light, one can only assume there are a bunch of rabbits. So in my opinion, jacks are becoming more and more nocturnal to avoid hunting pressure. To test this theory, I am going to get a spot light permit and see what I find at night.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's just a little brown rabbit but it's got *big pointy teeth!*


Run away! Run away!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I seriously have a tendency to hijack threads 

LMS - sorry to detract from your initial post


----------

